# Sticky  CotE's Questionable Corner



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Taking the Idea from the Baron's Questionable Corner over on the 40k fluff forums, I've decided to start a Fantasy quiz-like thread. Hats-off to _Baron Spikey_ for the basic idea of these threads! The rules will be the same as on the 40k version:



Baron Spikey said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> *You can only answer a single question each day*, this is to prevent the same handful of people dominating the ‘quiz’ and allow everyone to have a fair shot.
> For example: If I was to submit 3 questions in one post you would have to choose which one to answer rather than being able to answer them all, the same with any other questions I post on that day.
> ...


For the moment, the 'New Rule' of the 40k version will not be included in this version - simply because this Fantasy Fluff forum is not as popular as the 40k one so im not expecting as much attention/popularity currently.

Also:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not recieve their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly (this rule has been added to the front post). Much appriciated. :grin:


Good Luck!

*CotE.*

Just to keep track on owed Reputation:

_deathbringer_ owed 1 Reputation Point.
_jimmy gunn_ owed 3 Reputation Points.
_Yilmar_ owed 1 Reputation Point.
_AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH_ owed 1 Reputation Point.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Here comes the first few questions, to start I thought a general Dragon theme, with some basic and relatively easy questions:

1) What are the names of the _Sisters of Twilight_? (2 Rep)

2) What are the most powerful Dragons in the Warhammer World collectively known as? (2 Rep)

3) Who was the first of the Chaos Dragons? (1 Rep)

4) What was Aenarion the Defender's Dragon known as? (1 Rep)

5) Who are all Dragons rumoured to be descended from? (3 Rep)

6) Initially, where would Dragons travel to - to die? (2 Rep)


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

4( Indraugnir


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

1) Naestra and Arahan, originally one person known as Naestrahan.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

3) star dragons


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> 3) star dragons


I think that's the answer for number 2 actually.


3)Galrauch was the first of the Chaos Dragons.


/So we have the answers to 1, 2, 3 and 4, only 5 and 6 to go


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

All dragons die at the Bone pits?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> 4( Indraugnir


Correct.


Vaz said:


> 1) Naestra and Arahan, originally one person known as Naestrahan.


Correct.



Starbuck said:


> 3) star dragons


Thats the answer to question two, but im sure you meant that - That is correct!



maddermax said:


> 3)Galrauch was the first of the Chaos Dragons.


Correct.



Stephen_Newman said:


> All dragons die at the Bone pits?


The answer was the Plain of Bones, but I will accept that. 

Rep for those incoming.

That only leaves question 5.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Kalgalanos the father of dragons


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Kalgalanos the father of dragons


Correct.

Tomorrow's questions will be in around midnight hopefully, and will be a step up in difficulty.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Here comes the first few questions, to start I thought a general Dragon theme, with some basic and relatively easy questions:
> 
> 1) What are the names of the _Sisters of Twilight_? (2 Rep)
> 
> ...



40k? Im mediocre at best; Fantasy? Welcome to my world  *evil laugh, before CotE runs away*

_Edit-_ Buggeration!  But I stand by Emperor Dragons as number 3


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Emperor dragons have been written out of current background, and been replaced by the star dragons, the oldest and wisest dragons, those whom were already old when the great war with the deamons was waged.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> 40k? Im mediocre at best; Fantasy? Welcome to my world  *evil laugh, before CotE runs away*
> 
> _Edit-_ Buggeration!  But I stand by Emperor Dragons as number 3


Appriciate the input bobss  - but please read the rules before you post! Also all of today's questions have been answered.

We'll test your knowledge on tomorrow's questions, which will be harder.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay, here are today's questions:

7) What was the name of Hellebron the Hag Queen’s father? (4 Rep)

8) Which Sigmarite Emperor gave an Elector vote to the Halflings of the Moot? (3 Rep)

9) How many Phoenix Kings in total have ruled Ulthuan? (2 Rep)

More may follow later today.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

9) There were 11 phoenix kings I believe.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

8) Ludwig the Fat? BTW even if this is wrong..... best name ever.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

maddermax said:


> 9) There were 11 phoenix kings I believe.


Correct.



gen.ahab said:


> 8) Ludwig the Fat? BTW even if this is wrong..... best name ever.


Correct.

Rep incoming!

That leaves only number 7 for now.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for info on it, but unfortunately nothings forthcoming. I'm guessing it's from either the Malus Darkblade novels or Malekith.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Is Alandrian the correct answer?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Is Alandrian the correct answer?


That is correct. Rep incoming.

More questions will appear within the next few minutes.

_Masked Jackal_, _gen.ahab_, and _maddermax_ are unable to answer these upcoming questions, unless any remain unanswered at Midnight tonight (GMT).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

9) How did the Sigmarite Emperor Boris Goldgather die? (2 Rep)

10) The Bretonnian town L'Anguille was originally founded as and known as what? (2 Rep)

11) What is the continued and constant conflict between the Wood Elves and Beastmen known as? (4 Rep)

And thats all the questions for today. More will follow tomorrow.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

11 The secret war


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Barnster said:


> 11 The secret war


Correct. Repped.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

9. black plague


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Freedirtyneedles said:


> 9. black plague


Correct. +Rep.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah, nothing about the cool elves, I don't care to answer.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Okay, here are today's questions:
> 
> 7) What was the name of Hellebron the Hag Queen’s father? (4 Rep)
> 
> ...


7) Hellebron`s father is Alandrian! and her Sister was _supposedly_ slain by Alith Anar! Which -- to me -- is a real shame, considering how Alandrain (Spelling?) was a truly _great_ character...:threaten:

9) Although I could name them all, Fuck it, I don`t have time before the others get in!


This thread is truly enjoyable and interesting :wink:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Bobss, please read the rules. Questions 7, 8 and 9 have already been answered today. Each person is eligable to answer a single question per day as long as no one has already answered it.



bobss said:


> 7) Hellebron`s father is Alandrian! and her Sister was _supposedly_ slain by Alith Anar! Which -- to me -- is a real shame, considering how Alandrain (Spelling?) was a truly _great_ character...:threaten:


Hellebron's sister (Lirieth) was actually killed by Khillrallion, not by Alith Anar.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

10) Tor Allessi.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 10) Tor Allessi.


Spot on. +Rep.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay heres the next set of questions for you Heretics, only some basic ones today:

12) Which Dark Elf Black Ark was sunk by the Dragon Ship Indraugnir? (1 Rep)

13) What does Ghal Maraz mean in the Dwarven tongue? (1 Rep)

14) Alaric the Mad has forged two famous/prominent items (or sets of items), what are they? (2 Rep)

15) Which Chaos God is known as _The Doubter_? (3 Rep)


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

15. Necoho


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> 15. Necoho


Correct. +Rep.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

14) The Nemisis Crown and the Runegfangs


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> 14) The Nemisis Crown and the Runegfangs


Spot on, that's correct.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

12)Palace of Joyous Oblivion


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> 12)Palace of Joyous Oblivion


Indeed it was! +rep.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

13) Skull Splitter.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> 13) Skull Splitter.


precisely!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

16) In what year (Imperial Calendar) did the High Elves attempt a rapprochement with the Wood Elves, and what was Queen Ariel’s response? (3 Rep)

17) Who is Manfred von Carstein rumoured (willingly or otherwise) to be working for/furthering the cause of? (1 Rep)

18) Who is the Nehekharan god of the Underworld? (2 Rep)

19) Where is the ‘Lost City of the Old Ones’ located? (4 Rep)

I would also like to take this opportunity to remind you all of the request I made in the opening post:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Also, when answering a question I would be grateful if you could quote the relavent question in your post - makes things slightly easier.


Cheers!

CotE.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 16)
> 19) Where is the ‘Lost City of the Old Ones’ located? (4 Rep)


Deep in the southlands

:victory:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 18) Who is the Nehekharan god of the Underworld? (2 Rep)


Shapesh I believe.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 18) Who is the Nehekharan god of the Underworld? (2 Rep)


Usirian. (Thank you Mike Lee)


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

16) The year 1601. Ariel declines the proposal.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> Deep in the southlands
> 
> :victory:


Incorrect Im afraid.



Baron Spikey said:


> Usirian. (Thank you Mike Lee)


Thats Correct. 



AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> 16) The year 1601. Ariel declines the proposal.


Thats is also correct, well done!


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Incorrect Im afraid.


Could you define lost then? Cause its quite hard considering many cities fell over the thousands of years. 

I thought Zlatlan was it because it was one of the first cities created by the old ones. And its the only first city that they lost contact with when the southlands broke of from the continent of lustria. Thats the kind of lost I thought you were searching for.

_"Lizardmen are the primary power in the Southlands and have a single temple-city. Due to *centuries of separation* from their Lustrian brothers, the spawnings of saurus have become rare and so skinks dominate in both civil life and warfare."_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Southlands


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> Could you define lost then? Cause its quite hard considering many cities fell over the thousands of years.
> 
> I thought Zlatlan was it because it was one of the first cities created by the old ones. And its the only first city that they lost contact with when the southlands broke of from the continent of lustria. Thats the kind of lost I thought you were searching for.
> 
> ...


I was referring directly to a location known as 'The Lost City of the Old Ones' - hence why it is in quotations.  This doesn't necessarily mean a city with a name that was lost, but a place directly called or referred to as 'The Lost City of the Old Ones'.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Can I have another go then?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> Can I have another go then?


Sure, go for it!


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Chupayotl, submerged and therefore lost never to be recovered again.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> Chupayotl, submerged and therefore lost never to be recovered again.


Incorrect.  - Again i'll say its a place directly referred to as 'The Lost City of the Old Ones' - and not by any other name. And the question is in regards to where it is located.

Feel free to take another shot if you care to.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Though I have found two references towards the lost city in the armybook, it doesnt say where its situated.

I give up, I just cant find it.

Edit; My final guess the Spine of Sotek Mountains -> the halls of the holy


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

19) There is a reference to the lost city of the old ones, and it basically says it's exactly what it sounds like, it's lost. It's not in Lustria, and the lizzies don't no where it is. So I guess the answer is unknown but not in Lustria.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

17 Nagash. The disciples of nagash's cabal don't teach the secrets of necromancy if they don't think their going to gain anything.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

All I know of the lost city of the old ones is that it is not in Lizardmen known or inhabited lands so my guess is in the kingdoms of Ind.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> Though I have found two references towards the lost city in the armybook, it doesnt say where its situated.
> 
> I give up, I just cant find it.
> 
> Edit; My final guess the Spine of Sotek Mountains -> the halls of the holy





Raptors8th said:


> 19) There is a reference to the lost city of the old ones, and it basically says it's exactly what it sounds like, it's lost. It's not in Lustria, and the lizzies don't no where it is. So I guess the answer is unknown but not in Lustria.


You are both right in saying that there are references to the Lost City in the Lizardmen Army Book, but i'll give you a major hint - Look on a map. 



Barnster said:


> 17 Nagash.


Correct.



Barnster said:


> The disciples of nagash's cabal don't teach the secrets of necromancy if they don't think their going to gain anything.


Although take into account that Vampires have a natural affinity for Necromancy, and even the 'lower class' necromancers can teach the dark arts to themselves or learn them/be taught by a source other than Nagash/his cronies.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

19) zlatlan?

/Possibly, I'm going off the old book, as I don't have the new one..


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Mannfreds necromantic ability is far far beyond that that of a "normal" vampire, He spent years in the south learning the darker secrets while Konrad was running around like a loon. and who knows what he was doing in the years since Hel Fenn.....:grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

19) Where is the ‘Lost City of the Old Ones’ located? (4 Rep)

Albion?


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

The Lost Isles of Elithis.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

maddermax said:


> 19) zlatlan?
> 
> /Possibly, I'm going off the old book, as I don't have the new one..


Nope. 



Barnster said:


> Mannfreds necromantic ability is far far beyond that that of a "normal" vampire, He spent years in the south learning the darker secrets while Konrad was running around like a loon. and who knows what he was doing in the years since Hel Fenn.....:grin:


Indeed, although I was merely pointing out that Vampire's naturally have an affinity for Necromancy.



Vaz said:


> 19) Where is the ‘Lost City of the Old Ones’ located? (4 Rep)
> 
> Albion?


Im afraid not.



Yilmar said:


> The Lost Isles of Elithis.


Close, but no cigar!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 19) Where is the ‘Lost City of the Old Ones’ located? (4 Rep)


Nippon? The Southern Wastes? The Turtle Isle`s? (Lol, im snatching straws here...)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bobss, for the first couple of times, it was okay. Now, it's getting beyond a joke. For fucks sake, read the rules, or don't participate. Your "snatching at straws" is ruining the fun for everyone.

One question to answer only, only one answer to each question.

19) LCotOO Location?
Hinterlands of Khuresh?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow really shows how hard the question is


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Friggin awesome I found it, although Vaz beat me to the punch.
It is hinterlands of Khuresh => LOOK


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 19) LCotOO Location?
> Hinterlands of Khuresh?


That is correct Vaz, well done 

Next set of questions expected soon.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

20) Who was the Armour of Golden Magnificence said to be crafted by? (3 Rep)

21) What lies between the World's Edge Mountains and the Mountains of Mourn? (1 Rep)

22) What road do traders from the Old World take to reach Great Cathay? (1 Rep)

23) What two people are said to be locked in eternal conflict throughout the city of Athel Maraya? (4 Rep)


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

23) Salendor and Brok I believe. 
It is a pretty stupid conflict if you think about it. We will not shave dammit! We prefer death over lack of beards! 
Now thats the spirit ain't it.

Btw, this is funny, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 22) What road do traders from the Old World take to reach Great Cathay? (1 Rep)


Would it be the Silk Road?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 21) What lies between the World's Edge Mountains and the Mountains of Mourn? (1 Rep)


That would be the Dark Lands.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

20 it was said to been crafted and worn by the jackal god djaf


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> 23) Salendor and Brok I believe.


Correct.


Baron Spikey said:


> Would it be the Silk Road?


It would. 


Mossy Toes said:


> That would be the Dark Lands.


Indeed it would.


cain the betrayer said:


> 20 it was said to been crafted and worn by the jackal god djaf


Well done.

Reputation incoming.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thread stuck. :victory:

CP


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope CotE doesn't mind, but I'll take a stab at asking a couple of questions. 

24) What is "Angkor", and what does he/she/it look like? (3) _Answered Correctly by Child-of-the-Emperor - a Gigantic Mammoth possessed by a Daemonic Spirit, worshipped by the Khazag Tribe as a God._ 

25) At what two notable battles did "Angkor" feature? (2)

25) What is the only High Elf known to regularly use a Crossbow through choice? (3)

26) What is the name of the Skaven Warlord from Clan Pestilens, who attempted to sieze the Warpstone Mine at Putrid Pit? (4)

27) What is the name of the Skaven Warlord from Clan Skyre, who defended the Warpstone Mine at Putrid Pit? (4)

28) What is the name of the elf who Mengil Manhide ate after a disagreement? (2)

29) Which Old One Blesses Nakai the Wanderer? (2)

30) What does "Ghal Maraz" mean in the Dwarven Tongue? (1) _Answered correctly by Maddermax - Skull Splitter_

And that's it folks. Just thought I'd bring it up to speed with some more questions


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I hope CotE doesn't mind, but I'll take a stab at asking a couple of questions.


Sure thing mate. 

And also is it me or did that server upgrade yesterday remove quite a few posts (and a set of questions) from the end of this thread? :dunno:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Most likely, it did to my thread as well- luckily I've gotten in the habit of righting everything down on a pad of paper set aside for the Corner so I didn't lose any important info.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Sure thing mate.
> 
> And also is it me or did that server upgrade yesterday remove quite a few posts (and a set of questions) from the end of this thread? :dunno:


Oh, sorry, I didn't realise there were some. Thanks though.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Well considering you've taken today's questions _Vaz_, I'll answer one. 



Vaz said:


> 24) What is "Angkor", and what does he/she/it look like? (3)


Angkor is a war-mammoth and was worshipped by the Khazag tribe as a god and as the ancestral father of all mammoths. It was eventually captured by an exiled son of the Khazag and enslaved. It seems to bear some form of Daemonic spirit, although it merely looks like an armoured mammoth and bears a howdah on its back.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

30) Ghal Maraz means skull-splitter.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Well considering you've taken today's questions _Vaz_, I'll answer one.


By all means 



> Angkor is a war-mammoth and was worshipped by the Khazag tribe as a god and as the ancestral father of all mammoths. It was eventually captured by an exiled son of the Khazag and enslaved. It seems to bear some form of Daemonic spirit, although it merely looks like an armoured mammoth and bears a howdah on its back.


Indeedy.



maddermax said:


> 30) Ghal Maraz means skull-splitter.


And you're also correct.

+3 Rep and +1 Rep respecitvely are winging their way towards you 

Onelast thing - I put down a slightly awkward question referring to the elf - it was mean to read High Elf, but I forgot to put that in. Now rectified.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 28) What is the name of the elf who Mengil Manhide ate after a disagreement? (2)


the renegade Dark Elf known as Ean Hawkbane.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 27) What is the name of the Skaven Warlord from Clan Skyre, who defended the Warpstone Mine at Putrid Pit? (4)



27. Warlock Master Klawmunkast of Clan Skyre defended the Putrid Pit mine (with an extra-special bit of stolen Empire technology...).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> 27. Warlock Master Klawmunkast of Clan Skyre defended the Putrid Pit mine (with an extra-special bit of stolen Empire technology...).


And another congrats for you mossy toes. +4.



Yilmar said:


> the renegade Dark Elf known as Ean Hawkbane.


Correct =) +2 to you.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

29. nakai is an avatar of Quetzl


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Considering its a new day, i'll answer another of your questions _Vaz_. 



Vaz said:


> 25 a) At what two notable battles did "Angkor" feature? (2 Rep)


Siege of Karak Ungor & the Battle for Praag.

From _Vaz's_ questions that leaves the following two, which will carry on through today as well, added to some of mine.

25 b) What is the only High Elf known to regularly use a Crossbow through choice? (3 Rep)

26) What is the name of the Skaven Warlord from Clan Pestilens, who attempted to sieze the Warpstone Mine at Putrid Pit? (4 Rep)

31) Which Ancient Tree Lord of Athel Loren betrayed the Wood Elves and tried to disrupt the rebirth of King Orion? (3 Rep)

32) What is _Morghur, the Master of Skulls_ known as in the Dwarf tongue? (5 Rep)

33) What is the Green Knight’s weapon called? (1 Rep)

34) Where did Asarnil the Dragonlord first land in the Old World? (4 Rep) 

35) Taal, the god of nature is the older brother of who? (1 Rep)


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 32) What is Morghur, the Master of Skulls known as in the Dwarf tongue? (5 Rep)


That would be Gor-Dum.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

33) Dolorous Blade.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

35. Ulric is the god of wolves, battle and winter


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Siege of Karak Ungor & the Battle for Praag.
> 
> 31) Which Ancient Tree Lord of Athel Loren betrayed the Wood Elves and tried to disrupt the rebirth of King Orion? (3 Rep)


It was the Ancient Coeddil, the Treeman, who attacked the kings glade in the dead of winter to slay the Wild Riders who would lead the reawakening ceremony.

CotE, I'll give you your rep when I've spread it a bit more .


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> That would be Gor-Dum.


Close, but not quite.



Masked Jackal said:


> 33) Dolorous Blade.


That is correct.



cain the betrayer said:


> 35. Ulric is the god of wolves, battle and winter


Indeed.



Vaz said:


> It was the Ancient Coeddil, the Treeman, who attacked the kings glade in the dead of winter to slay the Wild Riders who would lead the reawakening ceremony.


Spot on. 



Vaz said:


> CotE, I'll give you your rep when I've spread it a bit more .


Sure, no rush. 

Reputation has been dished out/added to the owed Reputation section (on the First Post).

That just leaves questions 25 b), 26), 32), and 34).


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you sure CotE?
Gor-Dum is a direct quote from the beastmen armybook, page 74 under Morghur.
Also seen it spelled as Cor-Dum if that is what you mean.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

> 34) Where did Asarnil the Dragonlord first land in the Old World? (4 Rep)


That would be Remas i'm sure. 
I always wanted to do a DoW army.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> Are you sure CotE?
> Gor-Dum is a direct quote from the beastmen armybook, page 74 under Morghur.
> Also seen it spelled as Cor-Dum if that is what you mean.


I havn't got the Beastmen Armybook, so I was going by the _Guardians of the Forest_ novel (which spells it slightly differently). But if that is the case, I will accept that answer. Reputation added to the queue.  



AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> That would be Remas i'm sure.
> I always wanted to do a DoW army.


Bingo!


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

26- Morbus Sanguis


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Correct Needles, +4 to you


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

25b) is the only one remaining! Just to remind you:

25b) What is the only High Elf known to regularly use a Crossbow through choice? (3 Rep)

And also, tomorrow's questions will be taken by _Baron Spikey_, and i'll be doing the 40k ones - just a heads up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If noone gets it by 12am local time (it's now 6pm), I'll give the answer


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm searching but it is really hard to find anything.
Can you give a pointer?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*Baron's Guest Slot*

Not being any where near as knowledgable regarding Fantasy as I am 40k you may find these rather easy...enjoy the 'free' Rep :wink:

*36)* What are the names of the 3 major Dwarf Ancestor Gods and what are they Gods of? _(2 Rep)_

*37)* What are the Culchan Plains named after? _(2 Rep)_
*
38)* Which is commonly held to be the first of the Greater Chaos Gods? _(1 Rep)_

*39)* Who said _'Surrender and serve me in life, or die and slave for me in death'_? _(3 Rep)_

*40)* Which is the Northern most Druchii city? _(2 Rep)

_

I'll add your Rep owed to the list from my Corner and you'll get it this weekend


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *39)* Who said _'Surrender and serve me in life, or die and slave for me in death'_? _(3 Rep)_


Vlad von Carstein.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Vlad von Carstein.


You are correct good fellow.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> *40)* Which is the Northern most Druchii city? _(2 Rep)
> _


_

Ghrond. Thought I'd dust off my fantasy books and jump in._


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *40)* Which is the Northern most Druchii city? _(2 Rep)_


Ghrond. *Checks army book* Yep, unless there's other cities not listed here.

Edit: Noooo! I was ninja'd! D: In that case, 37 is a species of bird, which some lizardmen apparently fly on.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Ghrond. Thought I'd dust off my fantasy books and jump in.


Yup.


Masked Jackal said:


> 37 is a species of bird, which some lizardmen apparently fly on.


Indeed.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> *36)* What are the names of the 3 major Dwarf Ancestor Gods and what are they Gods of? _(2 Rep)_



Grungni is the patron of the forge and miners
Valaya is the patron of Runesmiths
Grimnir was a great warrior, so I'm guessing he's patron of warriors


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

38) slanesh


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

38- khorne is both the eldest and most powerful Chaos God


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Dawnstar said:


> [*]Grungni is the patron of the forge and miners
> [*]Valaya is the patron of Runesmiths
> [*]Grimnir was a great warrior, so I'm guessing he's patron of warriors





Freedirtyneedles said:


> 38- khorne is both the eldest and most powerful Chaos God


Correct gentlemen

And that's all the questions answered- see you at the usual place tomorrow.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Round of Applause for our Guest Host _Baron Spikey_!

Tomorrow's Questions willl be in just after midnight if all goes as planned. I would also just like to announce a new rule:

Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not recieve their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly (this rule has been added to the front post). Much appriciated. :grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yilmar said:


> I'm searching but it is really hard to find anything.
> Can you give a pointer?


Sorry about not answering this, but if you're interested in finding out, pay attention later.

A few pointers though:

It's a Dan Abnett creation
He is from Tiranoc
Weaponmaster
Toured the world with another Elf, the last Inhabitant of Tor Anrok.
The two of them regularly fought for many armies across the Olde Worlde and Ulthuan.
The brother of the other Elf was called Galeth, and was killed.
The other elf may enter a period, where he becomes a blur in combat, capable of taking on the greatest of enemies.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 25b) is the only one remaining! Just to remind you:
> 
> 25b) What is the only High Elf known to regularly use a Crossbow through choice? (3 Rep)


fithvael the retainer of gilead shadowfast


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Correctomundo, Cain. That's all my questions complete . +3 for you.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

41) ‘Asrai’ literally means what? (6 Rep) - (Im hoping this only appears in the one source I think it appears in, which is why it has a high reward!)

42) Who was the second Everchosen of Chaos? (2 Rep)

43) The Sea Engineers of the Dwarven Engineers guild are based in what city? (3 Rep)

More questions will follow in the daylight hours.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 41)
> 42) Who was the second Everchosen of Chaos? (2 Rep)


Tentatively
Asavar Kul


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 41)43) The Sea Engineers of the Dwarven Engineers guild are based in what city? (3 Rep)


Barak Varr


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 41)
> 42) Who was the second Everchosen of Chaos? (2 Rep)
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> Barak Varr


Correct.

That still leaves two questions:

41) ‘Asrai’ literally means what? (10 Rep)

42) Who was the second Everchosen of Chaos? (3 Rep)

Both of which have had their reputation rewards increased.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

so we both where wrong in the question about the everchosen?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

You were im afraid. 

Although I will give out a clue for:


Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 42) Who was the second Everchosen of Chaos? (3 Rep)


He was killed by a Dwarf.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Worst thing about the asrai question is I'm certain I've read it somewhere I just cant find it
Im going to guess



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Correct.
> 
> That still leaves two questions:
> 
> 41) ‘Asrai’ literally means what? (10 Rep)


EDIT: found it.... Guardians of the Forest..... it means the blessed ones


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> You were im afraid.
> 
> Although I will give out a clue for:
> 
> ...


Vangael, or however you spell it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> EDIT: found it.... Guardians of the Forest..... it means the blessed ones


Correct. 



Vaz said:


> Vangael, or however you spell it.


Spot on.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry, about the delay guys. Heres today's questions:

44) Roughly how wide (measured at the gut) is an average Ogre bull? (2 Rep)

45) What are Ogre's organs protected by? (3 Rep)

46) Who was the Sword of Khaine allegedly forged by? (1 Rep)

More will follow in the coming Hours.

Also, there are slots available for some guest hosts. If anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

thread rules said:


> *You can only answer a single question each day*


Since your answers are discredited because you decided to either no listen or not read the rules, did others the favour of removing them completely.

-darkreever


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 46) Who was the Sword of Khaine allegedly forged by? (1 Rep)


Vaul the Smith-God


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_Zodd_ seriously, common sense dictates that you read the rules before taking part in a quiz. Your answers whether they are right or wrong are completely dicredited.



Baron Spikey said:


> Vaul the Smith-God


Correct.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 45) What are Ogre's organs protected by? (3 Rep)


Think thats a gut plate


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Think thats a gut plate


Sorry I should have been more specific, I meant what are their organs protected by internally?

My bad.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

45) What are Ogre's organs protected by? most of their critical internal organs are centered in the gut region of their stomach, which is protected by a thick sheath of muscle


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Freedirtyneedles said:


> 45) What are Ogre's organs protected by? most of their critical internal organs are centered in the gut region of their stomach, which is protected by a thick sheath of muscle


You mean thick sheat of fat, right:biggrin:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _Zodd_ seriously, common sense dictates that you read the rules before taking part in a quiz.


Sorry. I stand corrected.:blush:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The following questions remain (with two added):

44) Roughly how wide (measured at the gut) is an average Ogre bull? (2 Rep)

45) What are Ogre's organs protected by (internally)? (3 Rep)

47) What is the capital city of Cathay? (2 Rep)

48) The wind of magic 'Chamon' is associated with what lore? (2 Rep)



Zodd said:


> Sorry. I stand corrected.:blush:


Thats quite alright.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 45) What are Ogre's organs protected by (internally)? (3 Rep)


they are protected by a thick interlocking skein of musculature

edit; sorry for the mix up


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Seeing as its happened twice today, I would like to point everyone's attention once again to one of the rules:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not recieve their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly (this rule has been added to the front post). Much appriciated. :grin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> they are protected by a thick interlocking skein of musculature


That is spot on! Rep incoming.

Nice Tattoo by the way! :biggrin:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

> 48) The wind of magic 'Chamon' is associated with what lore? (2 Rep)


The lore of metal.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> The lore of metal.


Correct, Rep added to queue.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 47) What is the capital city of Cathay? (2 Rep)


"The capital and seat of the Dragon throne of Cathay is Wei-jin"

:victory:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> "The capital and seat of the Dragon throne of Cathay is Wei-jin"
> 
> :victory:


Wei-jin is correct.

That only leaves:

44) Roughly how wide (measured at the gut) is an average Ogre bull? (2 Rep)

And also, if anyone is interested in taking part as a guest-host to the quiz, PM me.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> they are protected by a thick interlocking skein of musculature
> 
> edit; sorry for the mix up


not to be a prick but did'nt I say the same thing a page before?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Freedirtyneedles said:


> not to be a prick but did'nt I say the same thing a page before?


You did, but you didn't abide by one of the rules.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 44) Roughly how wide (measured at the gut) is an average Ogre bull? (2 Rep)


Not sure but I guess it was 1.5 metres, big chance I'm wrong:biggrin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

the-graven said:


> Not sure but I guess it was 1.5 metres, big chance I'm wrong:biggrin:


1.5 metres is 4ft 11 I believe. The answer I was looking for was 5ft. So I will give you that - lucky guess.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats all of today's questions. Tomorrow's questions will be done by our guest host _jimmy gunn_. The following day will see a lot of questions (10+) across the board in difficulty, so i'll see you guys Wednesday.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi all and thanks to Child-of-the-Emperor for letting me guest host for today.
here's your questions


49) Orcs were once found in the service of which race? (4 rep)

50) who was the first necromancer? (2 rep)

51) what is the name of the dwarfs traditional home land? (3 rep)

52) what do the wood elves call themselves? (2 rep)

53) who was the first phoenix king? (2 rep)

regards jim


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jimmy gunn said:


> 49) Orcs were once found in the service of which race? (4 rep)


Chaos Dwarfs!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

> 49) Orcs were once found in the service of which race? (4 rep)


Chaos Dwarfs once controlled Orcs, and actually created Black Orcs as a race. They still have massive amounts of hobgoblins under their control.

Edit: damn, ninja'd.

In that case,



> 52) what do the wood elves call themselves? (2 rep)


Asrai.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Chaos Dwarfs!


correct, but your not getting no rep you've got you own tread!
:laugh:
only kidding its on the way



Mossy Toes said:


> Asrai.


correct


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> 53) who was the first phoenix king? (2 rep)


Aenarion, the Badass, soon after throwing himself into the fires of Asuryan.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

50) who was the first necromancer? (2 rep)


regards jim[/QUOTE

Nagash was the first and greatest necromancer.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> 50) who was the first necromancer? (2 rep)
> 
> regards jim


 Nagash was the first and greatest Necromancer


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Aenarion,


correct



Freedirtyneedles said:


> Nagash was the first


correct

i think i made these a bit too easy
only one left

51) what is the name of the dwarfs traditional home land (3rep)


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

51) what is the name of the dwarfs traditional home land (3rep)

Karak Ankor.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Zodd said:


> 51) what is the name of the dwarfs traditional home land (3rep)
> 
> Karak Ankor.


nearly

karak ankor is the biggist stronghold in there traditional homeland but is not there traditional homeland


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> QUOTE]Worlds Edge Mountains(I guess I'm wrong, change that for I know I'm wrong, most stupid answer ever)[/


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not recieve their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly (this rule has been added to the front post). Much appriciated. :grin:





the-graven said:


> Worlds Edge Mountains(I guess I'm wrong, change that for I know I'm wrong, most stupid answer ever)[/


I think the Quotes above explain all
so the question still stands
51) what is the name of the dwarfs traditional home land (3rep)


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> I think the Quotes above explain all
> so the question still stands
> 51) what is the name of the dwarfs traditional home land (3rep)


Well, it's really not much fun now but we should move on nonetheless.
As already mentioned:

The World's Edge Mountains.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Well, it's really not much fun now but we should move on nonetheless.
> As already mentioned:
> 
> The World's Edge Mountains.


correct

I know it may seem unfair to some but rules are rules and I did PM the graven hours ago.

Thank's again to Child-of-the-Emperor for letting me guest host and let see what he's got for us tomorrow.
regards
jimmy gunn


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you to our guest host _jimmy gunn_. Today's questions are as follows:

54) How many Duchies make up the Kingdom of Bretonnia? (1 Rep)

55) What caused the collapse of the realm of the ‘Sky Titans’? (4 Rep)

56) Recruits for the Teutogen Guard are drawn from where? (2 Rep)

57) What year (Imperial Calendar) was Shadow-Gave killed by being pierced with arrows? (5 Rep) 

58) What does the Inscription upon the eastern boundary stone of the temple-city of Hexoatl read? (4 Rep)

59) Who is the current ruler of the nation of Kislev? (1 Rep)

60) The sea south of the Dragon Isles is known as what? (3 Rep)

61) Kislevites as a people, were originally known as what? (3 Rep)

62) All in all how many edicts are present on the Pillar of Commandments? (3 Rep)

63) What Sigmarite state annexed Sylvania? (2 Rep)

More Guest Host Slots are available, if you interested just PM me. Also the great _Baron Spikey_ will for the time being maintain the Guest Host Slot here every Saturday, as will I over on the 40k Corner. Just to let you know.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 55) What caused the collapse of the realm of the ‘Sky Titans’? (4 Rep)


The migration of the Ogres to the Mountains of Mourn- the Sky Titans ended up as the Ogres meal.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 60) The sea south of the Dragon Isles is known as what? (3 Rep)


 the Sea of Dread


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 62) All in all how many edicts are present on the Pillar of Commandments? (3 Rep)


That'd be 169 edicts last I remember, thirteen sides with thirteen edicts each.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 59) Who is the current ruler of the nation of Kislev? (1 Rep)


Tzarina Katarin.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 58) What does the Inscription upon the eastern boundary stone of the temple-city of Hexoatl read? (4 Rep)


_Before Elves, before Dwarfs, before Men, the Old Ones arrived upon this world. Then came Chaos and the Great Plan of the Old Ones was unmade. We are the last of their servants and only by our hand shall the Great Plan be restored, with the total defeat of the younger usurping races_


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thank you to our guest host _jimmy gunn_. Today's questions are as follows:
> 
> 54) How many Duchies make up the Kingdom of Bretonnia? (1 Rep)
> 
> .




14 : Couronne, L'Anguille, Artois, Lyonesse, Mousillon, Gisoreaux, Montfort, Bastonne, Bordeleaux, Aquitaine, Parravon, Brionne, Quenelles, and Carcassonne


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaah Great!! Two Empire questions, right up my alley.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 56) Recruits for the Teutogen Guard are drawn from where? (2 Rep)


_" The Teutogen guard are the personal bodyguard of Ar-Ulric in his role as an Elector of the Empire, accompanying him both at state occassions and on the battlefield. They are named after the great Teutogen tribe that in the time of Sigmar helped the man-god drive the Orc & Goblin invaders from the lands of Men. However, unlike the greatswords who are drawn from the state army, the Teutogen Guard are instead selected from the ranks of the Templars of Ulric - the Knights of the White Wolf.

Each year the Teutogen Guard is renewed, with its members selected by the Grand Master and Ar-Ulric. They are often members of the Order's Inner Circle (White Wolves), although the selection process takes account only of merit, not rank, and ordinary brethren are just as likely to be chosen. Being selected for a tour of duty in the Teutogen Guard is one of the highest accolades a Knight of the White Wolf can receive, and the warrior's already fearsome resolve is strengthened still further by the weight of the honour and duty he bears. "_

A direct quote from the SoC booklet with some additional info because those models are so sexy.

:victory:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 63) What Sigmarite state annexed Sylvania? (2 Rep)


I believe it was the state of Stirland, although Sigmar-knows why you would want Sylvania anyway...


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thank you to our guest host _jimmy gunn_. Today's questions are as follows:
> 61) Kislevites as a people, were originally known as what? (3 Rep)


The Normans


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> correct
> 
> I know it may seem unfair to some but rules are rules and I did PM the graven hours ago.
> 
> ...


Srry something went wrong with the copying the question, and about the pm i just read it, haven't been online yesterday after posting that answer, so srry


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> The migration of the Ogres to the Mountains of Mourn- the Sky Titans ended up as the Ogres meal.





jimmy gunn said:


> the Sea of Dread





darkreever said:


> That'd be 169 edicts last I remember, thirteen sides with thirteen edicts each.





Mossy Toes said:


> Tzarina Katarin.





Masked Jackal said:


> _Before Elves, before Dwarfs, before Men, the Old Ones arrived upon this world. Then came Chaos and the Great Plan of the Old Ones was unmade. We are the last of their servants and only by our hand shall the Great Plan be restored, with the total defeat of the younger usurping races_





Freedirtyneedles said:


> 14





Yilmar said:


> _" The Teutogen guard are the personal bodyguard
> of Ar-Ulric in his role as an Elector of the Empire, accompanying him both at state occassions and on the battlefield. They are named after the great Teutogen tribe that in the time of Sigmar helped the man-god drive the Orc & Goblin invaders from the lands of Men. However, unlike the greatswords who are drawn from the state army, the Teutogen Guard are instead selected from the ranks of the Templars of Ulric - the Knights of the White Wolf.
> 
> Each year the Teutogen Guard is renewed, with its members selected by the Grand Master and Ar-Ulric. They are often members of the Order's Inner Circle (White Wolves), although the selection process takes account only of merit, not rank, and ordinary brethren are just as likely to be chosen. Being selected for a tour of duty in the Teutogen Guard is one of the highest accolades a Knight of the White Wolf can receive, and the warrior's already fearsome resolve is strengthened still further by the weight of the honour and duty he bears. "_





bobss said:


> I believe it was the state of Stirland, although Sigmar-knows why you would want Sylvania anyway...


All Correct. That leaves the following two:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 57) What year (Imperial Calendar) was Shadow-Gave killed by being pierced with arrows? (5 Rep)
> 
> 61) Kislevites as a people, were originally known as what? (3 Rep)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

61) Kislevites as a people, were originally known as what? (3 Rep) 

Gospodar


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

57) What year (Imperial Calendar) was Shadow-Gave killed by being pierced with arrows? (5 Rep) 

I think Morghur got it, again, in ; 2007.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Gospodar





Zodd said:


> I think Morghur got it, again, in ; 2007.


Both Correct. Well Done. Today's Questions are up:

64) Who is the commander of the Black Ark Temple of Spite? (3 Rep)

65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (2 Rep)

66) What shape is the chamber of the Hall of Duels and what is held at its centre? (4 Rep)

67) The Imperial city Talabheim is also known as what? (3 Rep) 

68) Who is the Great Shaman of the Bone Nose tribe of Greenskins (full name please)? (2 Rep)

69) Why are the bats that accompany undead armies so large (bats of the ‘bat swarms’, not ‘fell bats’)? (4 Rep)

70) During which event/incident did Queen Neferata of Lahmia die? (2 Rep)

71) What wood lies directly south-east of Castle Drakenhof? (3 Rep)

72) The year 955 in the Bretonnian calendar is what year in the Imperial calendar? (2 Rep)


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 67) The Imperial city Talabheim is also known as what? (3 Rep)


Two nicknames are commonly known for the city of Talabheim; Eye of the Forest or City of the Comet. Both nicknames refer to the crater that Talabheim is built in, and it is rumoured the crater originated from the twin-tailed comet. The nickname most used is the Eye of the Forest, named so for its geographical feature in the shape of an eye amidst the Great Forest.

:victory:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 69) Why are the bats that accompany undead armies so large (bats of the ‘bat swarms’, not ‘fell bats’)? (4 Rep)


The bats which flock to a Vampire`s call, are unnaturaly large due to their close proximity to Dark Magic; Either from nearby Warpstone deposits within the caves they nest in, or the use of such a substance by their liege`s or ''masters'', who also take residence within fortesses and manses, such as Drakenhof.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Both Correct. Well Done. Today's Questions are up:
> 
> 64) Who is the commander of the Black Ark Temple of Spite? (3 Rep)


Don't have my army book with me, but Duriath Helbane?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

awww...all the good ones are taken. Gonna try anyway.



> 65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (2 Rep)


Very uncertain on this one but I think it's Altdorf.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Both Correct. Well Done. Today's Questions are up:
> 
> 
> 70) During which event/incident did Queen Neferata of Lahmia die? (2 Rep)



her heart stopped after drinking her elixir of eternal life. I believe she died during again during sacking of Lahmia.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 72) The year 955 in the Bretonnian calendar is what year in the Imperial calendar? (2 Rep)


Oh now this one is just fun, The Imperial and Bretonnian calenders differ by 978 years, meaning that 955 Bretonnian calender is 1933 Imperial calender.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> Two nicknames are commonly known for the city of Talabheim; Eye of the Forest or City of the Comet. Both nicknames refer to the crater that Talabheim is built in, and it is rumoured the crater originated from the twin-tailed comet. The nickname most used is the Eye of the Forest, named so for its geographical feature in the shape of an eye amidst the Great Forest.
> 
> :victory:





bobss said:


> The bats which flock to a Vampire`s call, are unnaturaly large due to their close proximity to Dark Magic; Either from nearby Warpstone deposits within the caves they nest in, or the use of such a substance by their liege`s or ''masters'', who also take residence within fortesses and manses, such as Drakenhof.





Masked Jackal said:


> Don't have my army book with me, but Duriath Helbane?





darkreever said:


> Oh now this one is just fun, The Imperial and Bretonnian calenders differ by 978 years, meaning that 955 Bretonnian calender is 1933 Imperial calender.


All of those are correct. 

The following Questions remain:

65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (2 Rep)

66) What shape is the chamber of the Hall of Duels and what is held at its centre? (4 Rep)

68) Who is the Great Shaman of the Bone Nose tribe of Greenskins (full name please)? (2 Rep)

70) During which event/incident did Queen Neferata of Lahmia die? (2 Rep)

71) What wood lies directly south-east of Castle Drakenhof? (3 Rep)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (2 Rep)


Is it Nuln?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

> 71) What wood lies directly south-east of Castle Drakenhof? (3 Rep)


Hmmm....the only wood near Drakenhof I can see is Ghoul Wood. But that lies to the south-west. So that is not the answer is it?


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Is it Nuln?


Actually it isn't, and yea I'm sure.
Give it another try.
If not I'll be answering this one tomorrow.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (2 Rep)
Altdorf


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

70) During which event/incident did Queen Neferata of Lahmia die? (2 Rep)

When she read the Book and became The First Vampire.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Zodd said:


> When she read the Book and became The First Vampire.





AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Hmmm....the only wood near Drakenhof I can see is Ghoul Wood. But that lies to the south-west. So that is not the answer is it?





Baron Spikey said:


> Is it Nuln?





gen.ahab said:


> Altdorf


Im afraid none of the above were the answers I were looking for.

The following Questions then still remain:

65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (4 Rep)

66) What shape is the chamber of the Hall of Duels and what is held at its centre? (4 Rep)

68) Who is the Great Shaman of the Bone Nose tribe of Greenskins (full name please)? (2 Rep)

70) During which event/incident did Queen Neferata of Lahmia die? (2 Rep)

71) What wood lies directly south-east of Castle Drakenhof? (3 Rep)

If any remain unanswered tonight, clues will be given. As well as tomorrow's questions added.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Im afraid none of the above were the answers I were looking for.
> 
> The following Questions then still remain:
> 
> 65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (2 Rep)


Middenheim


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (2 Rep)


Although I fear the answer may indeed be Middenheim, I will throw Reikdorf into the fray, considering how that was Altdorf`s original title...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

the-graven said:


> Middenheim





bobss said:


> Although I fear the answer may indeed be Middenheim, I will throw Reikdorf into the fray, considering how that was Altdorf`s original title...


Both are incorrect. 

Seeing as though this question is proving to be quite challenging, I have increased its reputation value.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (3 Rep)


Talabheim?


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol I also thought it to be Reikdorf/Altdorf.

Whatever the answer please do explain why it is that city CotE, cause im crackin my brain on thin air here.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> Talabheim?


Nope. 



Yilmar said:


> Lol I also thought it to be Reikdorf/Altdorf.
> 
> Whatever the answer please do explain why it is that city CotE, cause im crackin my brain on thin air here.


Will do. 

I'll bump up the reputation again.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Rep)
> 
> 71) What wood lies directly south-east of Castle Drakenhof? (3 Rep)


Damn you for your shrewdness! There is no named wood south-east of Castle Drakenhof Thus I will guess with Hunger Wood...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> There is no named wood south-east of Castle Drakenhof


I think you'll find there is! And its not hunger wood...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (2 Rep)
The Imperial palace?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> The Imperial palace?


Nope. 

Seeing as though no one has got the following questions, I will give some clues:

65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (2 Rep)

66) What shape is the chamber of the Hall of Duels and what is held at its centre? (3 Rep)

68) Who is the Great Shaman of the Bone Nose tribe of Greenskins (full name please)? (1 Rep)

70) During which event/incident did Queen Neferata of Lahmia die? (1 Rep)

71) What wood lies directly south-east of Castle Drakenhof? (2 Rep)

Some of the above are trick questions.
71) Look on a map!
68) A special character.
66) It has something to do with the Colleges of Magic.

Seeing as though clues have been given, the reputation value has been decreased.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> 71) What wood lies directly south-east of Castle Drakenhof? (3 Rep)


is that the tangled woods


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 71) What wood lies directly south-east of Castle Drakenhof? (2 Rep)


Ghost Wood! But yes, that is rather far from Drakenhof


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> Ghost Wood! But yes, that is rather far from Drakenhof


That is correct. And I didn't say it was right next to Drakenhof! Reputation added to the queue.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

70) During which event/incident did Queen Neferata of Lahmia die? (1 Rep)

I think, that Neferata is not dead at all. She is still going strong in the 
Vampire Counts Codex, but started i Tomb Kings. So to speak.:wink:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Zodd said:


> I think, that Neferata is not dead at all. She is still going strong


That is indeed correct!


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 66) What shape is the chamber of the Hall of Duels and what is held at its centre? (3 Rep)


I know this one from the 6th edition armybook.
The shape of the chamber is an eight sided prism.
Within it two wizards duke it out for the title of Supreme Patriarch, the victor claiming the title for the next eight years.

:victory:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> I know this one from the 6th edition armybook.
> The shape of the chamber is an eight sided prism.
> Within it two wizards duke it out for the title of Supreme Patriarch, the victor claiming the title for the next eight years.
> 
> :victory:


Thats not telling me what is held at its centre though! 

Following questions remain:

65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (5 Rep)

66) What shape is the chamber of the Hall of Duels and what is held at its centre? (5 Rep)

68) Who is the Great Shaman of the Bone Nose tribe of Greenskins (full name please)? (5 Rep)

Reputation has been vastly increased, answers will be revealed at midnight.

And by the way _Baron Spikey_ will be hosting here tomorrow!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh well too late!



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 65) What is the permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire? (5 Rep)


There is no permanent capital of the Sigmarite Empire. 



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 66) What shape is the chamber of the Hall of Duels and what is held at its centre? (5 Rep)


Octagonal, and the Staff of Volans is held at its centre.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 68) Who is the Great Shaman of the Bone Nose tribe of Greenskins (full name please)? (5 Rep)


The Great Wurrzag Ud Ura Zahubu of course!

I leave you in the capable hands of _Baron Spikey_:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello cherubs!

*73)* What is on the tip of a Wyvern's tail? _(1 Rep)_

*74)* What is the name of Tyrion and Teclis's father? _(3 Rep)
_
*75)* What is the name of Walach's stronghold? _(2 Rep)_

*76)* Which Daemon Prince is known as the right hand of Slaanesh? _(4 Rep)_

*77)* What is the name of the dragon-hilted sword that Felix wields? _(1 Rep)_
*
78)* What is the Fauschlag better known as? _(3 Rep)_
*
79)* Lizardmen- How many phonetic glyphs are there? _(4 Rep)_

*80)* Who is the venerable ruler of Clan Skyre _(2 Rep)_

*81)* What is the name of the colleague of the brigand, Ulli Leitpold?_ (2 Rep)_

*82) *From whose hair is the Braid of Bordeleaux said to be cut? _(3 Rep)_
*
83)* What element (other than Iron) is commonly associated with the Servants of Khorne? _(6 Rep)_


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *78)* What is the Fauschlag better known as? _(3 Rep)_


Ulricsburg?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Ulricsburg?


It's spelt Ulricsberg but, yep that's right.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *76)* Which Daemon Prince is known as the right hand of Slaanesh? _(4 Rep)_[/I]


Why I'm pretty sure Slaanesh's right hand is one "Azazel"!:victory:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

77) What is the name of the dragon-hilted sword that Felix wields? (1 Rep)

Karaghul is the name.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Muffinman said:


> Why I'm pretty sure Slaanesh's right hand is one "Azazel"!:victory:





Zodd said:


> 77) What is the name of the dragon-hilted sword that Felix wields? (1 Rep)
> 
> Karaghul is the name.


How delightful- both correct.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *83)* What element (other than Iron) is commonly associated with the Servants of Khorne? _(6 Rep)_


Brass! Though why it's 6 rep is beyond me...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Brass! Though why it's 6 rep is beyond me...


Because Brass is incorrect...I'm not stupid I wouldn't put it as a 6 Rep question if the answer was *that* easy 



AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> None, as brass is the metal most associated with khorne but seeing brass isn't really an element but an alloy of cobber an zink if i'm not mistaken.
> But it could also be calcium, seeing as khorne and his worshippers sure love their skulls and crossbones.


Edit: Your on the right track, you've clued onto the deviousness of my question, but there is an element...


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

> 83) What element (other than Iron) is commonly associated with the Servants of Khorne? (6 Rep)


None, as brass is the metal most associated with khorne but seeing as brass isn't really an element but an alloy of copper and zink it doesn't count if i'm not mistaken.
But it could also be calcium, seeing as khorne and his worshippers sure love their skulls and crossbones.

-Edit: Ninja'ed. Well, almost.

- Edit:


> Edit: Your on the right track, you've clued onto the deviousness of my question, but there is an element...


Thought as much. But it's not Copper or zink either then? Hmmm....I will try to find something on this then.
Could also be bronze as it has basically has the same colour as brass but different qualities to Khornes servants. Or steel. They also like to chop things up. I'm kinda guessing a little now.

-Edit; Edit; Edit. In the case you are being very devious and are really talking about the classical elements of alchemy (and mentioning Iron to throw us off trail) Fire is likely a correct answer too. It's really a matter of the ambiguity of the question.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

83) What element (other than Iron) is commonly associated with the Servants of Khorne? (6 Rep) 
Hydrogen?..... No, Oxygen. 65% of the human bodies mass is Oxygen.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> *74)* What is the name of Tyrion and Teclis's father? _(3 Rep)
> _
> [


Arathion


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> 79)[/B] Lizardmen- How many phonetic glyphs are there? _(4 Rep)_


There are 30 phonetic glyphs in the lizardmen alphabet and 15 more glyphs for numbers. So 45 total.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Hello cherubs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marquand Volker


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Da Baron said:


> _*83)* What element (other than Iron) is commonly associated with the Servants of Khorne? (6 Rep)_


_

Be kinda funny if the answer was the largest element of blood or something._


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> 83) What element (other than Iron) is commonly associated with the Servants of Khorne? _(6 Rep)_


Copper. It fits nicely into the Khornate theme, and into the alchemy of the Warhammer time-period. Is it correct? I doubt it, but hell, its my answer:victory:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

darkreever said:


> [/I]Be kinda funny if the answer was the largest element of blood or something.[/I]


I was thinking the exact same thing. It could easily be a really lame answer.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. It could easily be a really lame answer.


True. Lol that's why I said what I said though. Lol


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Arathion





Yilmar said:


> There are 30 phonetic glyphs in the lizardmen alphabet and 15 more glyphs for numbers. So 45 total.





Freedirtyneedles said:


> Marquand Volker


All correct



bobss said:


> Copper. It fits nicely into the Khornate theme, and into the alchemy of the Warhammer time-period. Is it correct? I doubt it, but hell, its my answer:victory:


Bastard :grin:- I was going to take great delight in revealing the answer to the astonishment of all. Yes copper is the element, other than Iron, most associated with the Servants of Khorne- both Brass and Bronze are alloys common to Khorne, alloys that both use copper (copper & zinc, copper & tin respectively).

That leaves:

*73)* What is on the tip of a Wyvern's tail? _(2 Rep)_

*75)* What is the name of Walach's stronghold? _(3 Rep)_

*80)* Who is the venerable ruler of Clan Skyre _(3 Rep)_

*82)* From whose hair is the Braid of Bordeleaux said to be cut? _(4 Rep)_

The Rep has been increased on them.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> All correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morskittar, or however the hell you spell it.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *73)* What is on the tip of a Wyvern's tail? _(2 Rep)_


is this black venom which hisses when it is touching the ground


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Morskittar, or however the hell you spell it.


You mentioned that Brass was an alloy of copper and zinc but I wasn't going to give you the points for simply telling me what the alloy consists of- you would have to have said it was copper, you came hideously close but not explicit enough. Answer is correct by the way


cain the betrayer said:


> is this black venom which hisses when it is touching the ground


Nope.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I know. Was not complaining, merely pointing out my suckiness


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

whoops thought it was like the 40k one and had been opened up again, got carried away. Sorry


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*73)* What is on the tip of a Wyvern's tail? _(2 Rep)_
A venomous sting.

*75)* What is the name of Walach's stronghold? _(3 Rep)_
Blood Keep

*82)* From whose hair is the Braid of Bordeleaux said to be cut? _(4 Rep)_
The god Manann.

Well it's been a refreshing change, but I'll leave you to your usual host Mr.CotE- see you in a week (or on Monday for those who visit the 40k version).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry for the delay guys, havn't had much chance to come up with enough questions today. Heres a few for now:

84) Name the three ancient Tree Lords of Athel Loren? (3 Rep)

85) What type of edible fungi is used to make the legendary fungus beer? (2 Rep)

86) Grom the Paunch sacked and razed what Imperial City? (2 Rep)

87) After what siege did the Carroburg Greatswords earn their bloody reputation? (2 Rep)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 86) Grom the Paunch sacked and razed what Imperial City? (2 Rep)


Gonna toss Nuln out for this one


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

> 84) Name the three ancient Tree Lords of Athel Loren? (3 Rep)


Adanhu, Rhydysann and Durthu.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

87) After what siege did the Carroburg Greatswords earn their bloody reputation? (2 Rep)

The Siege of Garroburg by the Count of Middenland in 1865 IC.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 85) What type of edible fungi is used to make the legendary fungus beer? (2 Rep)


Is that the Mad-Cap fungus?


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess will have to wait a bit longer on the clearance of last rounds questions.

I hope you're ready for some more as I was granted permission to do the next session of questionable questions. Some questions may seem underrepped however my rep-power is max 3 so you'll have to bear with me. 

So let's fire away!

_1/ Name the steed that sired Althandin. (1 rep)

2/ Where does the Everqueen reside (1 rep) 

3/ What was the main feature of the original eltharion? (3 rep)

4/ A runefang is held in the treasury of Altdorf, name the runefang and the province of which it originated. (2 rep) 

5/ Who was the first woman to be admitted to the College of Engineers? (2 rep) 

6/ What Empire city lies directly in front of the infamous Black Fire Pass? (3 rep) 

7/ Wood elf mages are also known as? (2 rep)

8/ Who was the last Nehekheran king to unite the land under one banner? (2 rep)_

Good Luck!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

8/ Who was the last Nehekheran king to unite the land under one banner? (2 rep)

Alcadizaar the Conqueror.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

3/ What was the main feature of the original eltharion? (3 rep)

his eye bandages


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> 7/ Wood elf mages are also known as? (2 rep)


Spellsingers (with Spellweavers being the more powerful individuals). 

Sorry about the delay:



darkreever said:


> Gonna toss Nuln out for this one





AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Adanhu, Rhydysann and Durthu.





Zodd said:


> The Siege of Garroburg by the Count of Middenland in 1865 IC.





Yilmar said:


> Is that the Mad-Cap fungus?


All Correct, well done.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Balls CoTe didnt notice that within all your question answering
have to go for

1/ Name the steed that sired Althandin. (1 rep)

Malhandir


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

> 4/ A runefang is held in the treasury of Altdorf, name the runefang and the province of which it originated. (2 rep)


I'm pretty sure there are 2 runefangs kept in Altdorf.
The runefang of Solland, named Grudge Settler and the one of Drakwald, named Beast Slayer.

-Edit: Lexicanum agrees with me. Man it would be embarrassing if this wasn't correct.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Zodd said:


> 8/ Who was the last Nehekheran king to unite the land under one banner? (2 rep)
> 
> Alcadizaar the Conqueror.


Correct!



Starbuck said:


> 3/ What was the main feature of the original eltharion? (3 rep)
> 
> his eye bandages


Sorry to say, but I am looking for a physical condition.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Spellsingers (with Spellweavers being the more powerful individuals).


Looking for a more uncommon nickname.



deathbringer said:


> 1/ Name the steed that sired Althandin. (1 rep)
> 
> Malhandir


Correct!



AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> I'm pretty sure there are 2 runefangs kept in Altdorf.
> The runefang of Solland, named Grudge Settler and the one of Drakwald, named Beast Slayer.
> 
> -Edit: Lexicanum agrees with me. Man it would be embarrassing if this wasn't correct.


You are correct on the Drakwald runefang, so rep for that, however the Solland runefang is in the posession of the Reiksmarshall Kurt Helborg and therefore not in the treasury of Altdorf. It used to be though in 6th edition when Kurt Helborg wasn't a special character in the armybook.

This leaves the questions 2,3,5,6,7


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Ahh...that explains it perfectly. I haven't read the new armybook so I was not aware of that. And lexicanum isn't really the best source on a lot of the fantasy stuff.
Way too often it's outdated or just plain wrong. Good to know.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

3) what is the main feature of the original eltharion? 

His blindness


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> I guess will have to wait a bit longer on the clearance of last rounds questions.
> 
> 
> 6/ What Empire city lies directly in front of the infamous Black Fire Pass? (3 rep)
> ...



Grenzstadt


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> 3) what is the main feature of the original eltharion?
> 
> His blindness


Correct!



Freedirtyneedles said:


> Grenzstadt


Correct!

Leaving questions 2,5 and 7.
If a question hasn't been answered at the end of the day I'll dish out hints.

:victory:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> 7/ Wood elf mages are also known as? (2 rep)
> 
> Good Luck!


Kel-Isha, or in the common tongue the tears of Isha


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> _
> 5/ Who was the first woman to be admitted to the College of Engineers? (2 rep)
> _


Frau Meikle


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yilmar said:


> 2/ Where does the Everqueen reside (1 rep)


Court of the Everqueen (I think...) deep within the forests of Avalon.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> Kel-Isha, or in the common tongue the tears of Isha


Correct!



Masked Jackal said:


> Frau Meikle


Correct!



bobss said:


> Court of the Everqueen (I think...) deep within the forests of Avalon.


Correct! Though there isn't an actual court. The Everqueen and her retinue are continually on the move throughout the forest accompanied by music and dance.

So that wraps it up for me.
Maybe I'll do antoher run by the end of the week or so.
Do you guys think the questions were a bit to easy or just right?

:victory:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Once again, sorry for the delay!

96) Upon defeating the Lord of the End Times, what did Grimgor Ironhide declare? (1 Rep)

97) What two cities in Araby do High Elves maintain a mercantile presence? (3 Rep)

98) Where is the Imperial Zoo located? (1 Rep)

99) Name three types of Daemon that superstitious Arabians worship in the desert? (3 Rep)

100) The Bloodline of the Von Carstein Vampires is presumed to stem from who? (2 Rep)


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

100) The Bloodline of the Von Carstein Vampires is presumed to stem from who? (2 Rep)

Vlad Von Carstein.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 100) The Bloodline of the Von Carstein Vampires is presumed to stem from who? (2 Rep)


Vashanesh, who may or may not be Vlad Von Carstein.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 98) Where is the Imperial Zoo located? (1 Rep)


The Imperial Zoo is located in The Empire's capital, Altdorf.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

> 96) Upon defeating the Lord of the End Times, what did Grimgor Ironhide declare? (1 Rep)


"Grimgor iz da best!"

Gotta love that attitude.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Vlad Von Carstein.





ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Vashanesh, who may or may not be Vlad Von Carstein.


Im inclined to give the reputation to _ChaosRedCorsairLord_ - As its not perfectly clear if Vashanesh is in fact Vlad von Carstein or not. 



Yilmar said:


> The Imperial Zoo is located in The Empire's capital, Altdorf.


Spot on.



AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> "Grimgor iz da best!"
> 
> Gotta love that attitude.


That is correct. And in my opinion a rubbish ending (alongside the Vampire Count's involvement!) to a rubbish campaign. 

Reputation Incoming. And take into account im still on the lookout for Guest Hosts - Just PM me if your interested.

That leaves the following two questions:

97) What two cities in Araby do High Elves maintain a mercantile presence? (3 Rep)

and

99) Name three types of Daemon that superstitious Arabians worship in the desert? (4 Rep)


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

_Quote_
Originally posted by Child-of-the-Emperor.
Im inclined to give the reputation to _ChaosRedCorsairLord_ - As its not perfectly clear if Vashanesh is in fact Vlad von Carstein or not. 


I agree.
Have cheeked this Vashanesh -dude out as I had no knowledge of him. It seems that one way or another, the Von Carsteins started with him.

That's what I really like with CotE's Corner; You learn something new every day.:victory:
Cheers
Zodd


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 97) What two cities in Araby do High Elves maintain a mercantile presence? (3 Rep)


Copher and Lashiek


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

To add to CotE's 2 remaining questions here's my guest slot (late I know but I fell asleep)...

*101)* Which creatures often guard the sacred Beastmen herdstones? _(2 Rep)_

*102)* What is the significance of the star sign Gnuthus the Ox? _(5 Rep)_

*103)* What was the winter of -1,125 known as amongst the Wood Elves? _(3 Rep)_

*104)* What was the name of the first Chaos Dragon? _(1 Rep)_

*105)* Who is the inventor of the Steam Tank? _(2 Rep)_


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

*104)* What was the name of the first Chaos Dragon? _(1 Rep)_


Galrauch


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

> 103) What was the winter of -1,125 known as amongst the Wood Elves? (3 Rep)


The Winter of Woe.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *105)* Who is the inventor of the Steam Tank? _(2 Rep)_


Leonardo of Miragliano


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

102) What is the significance of the star sign Gnuthus the Ox? (5 Rep)

Sign of Dutiful Service.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Barnster said:


> *104)* What was the name of the first Chaos Dragon? _(1 Rep)_
> 
> 
> Galrauch





AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> The Winter of Woe.





Masked Jackal said:


> Leonardo of Miragliano





Zodd said:


> 102) What is the significance of the star sign Gnuthus the Ox? (5 Rep)
> 
> Sign of Dutiful Service.


All correct.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> To add to CotE's 2 remaining questions here's my guest slot (late I know but I fell asleep)...
> 
> *101)* Which creatures often guard the sacred Beastmen herdstones? _(2 Rep)_
> 
> )[/I]


minotaurs are often called the guardians of the herdstones


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

99) Name three types of Daemon that superstitious Arabians worship in the desert? (4 Rep)


-Djinn, Efreets, Genies are some of the type worshipped.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Freedirtyneedles said:


> Copher and Lashiek





Zodd said:


> -Djinn, Efreets, Genies are some of the type worshipped.


Both Correct. And im very sorry about the major delays in new questions being posted. I havn't been home the last few days and have been really busy so havn't had much time to myself at all and havn't got any source material with me. Also no one has volunteered for Guest Slots which hasn't helped. 

I'll have some questions up early tomorrow morning when I get a chance. Sorry again.

CotE out. :good:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

106) Who invented the Hellblaster Volley Gun? (1 Rep)

107) There is only one dragon kept in the Imperial Zoo, where was this dragon taken (stolen) from? (2 Rep)

108) The identity of the Lady of the Lake is rumoured to be who? (3 Rep)

109) A great duel was fought atop the lighthouse of L'Anguille between a knight of Bretonnia and a fell Lord of the Norse that lasted a day and a night. Who was this knight? (2 Rep)

110) Isabella von Carstein's great grandmother was who? (2 Rep)


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

110) Isabella von Carstein's great grandmother was who? (2 Rep)

-Countess Bathori.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 109) A great duel was fought atop the lighthouse of L'Anguille between a knight of Bretonnia and a fell Lord of the Norse that lasted a day and a night. Who was this knight? (2 Rep)


Lord marcus of Bordelaux


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

> 108) The identity of the Lady of the Lake is rumoured to be who? (3 Rep)


Unsure of this but I think it's rumoured to be Ariel, the queen of Athel Loren.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 106) Who invented the Hellblaster Volley Gun? (1 Rep)


Von Meinkopt


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Countess Bathori.





deathbringer said:


> Lord marcus of Bordelaux





AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Unsure of this but I think it's rumoured to be Ariel, the queen of Athel Loren.





ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Von Meinkopt


All Correct.

That only leaves:

107) There is only one dragon kept in the Imperial Zoo, where was this dragon taken (stolen) from? (2 Rep)

Also, im going to be away from home again for the next 3 or 4 days, so won't have any source material with me. Seeing as though there has still been no volunteers for Guest Slots, people will just have to take the initiative and post up some questions (following all the rules and conventions of course). If all remains the same _Baron Spikey_ should be taking the questions here tomorrow (and I will be taking the 40k ones, questions which I have had prepared two weeks in advance!), but the few days after that are clear for anyone wishing to post up questions. 

CotE out. :good:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 107) There is only one dragon kept in the Imperial Zoo, where was this dragon taken (stolen) from? (2 Rep)


Must be fate or coincidence because I just learned this one a few minutes ago; the deepest cave in the Black Mountains.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*111)* According to the Bretonnian Code of Chivalry, how many Commandments of Chivalry are there? _(3 Rep)_

*112)* What ammunition is used to load a Hellcannon of Chaos? _(2 Rep)_

*113)* Who was Konrad's childhood sweetheart? _(2 Rep)
_*
114)* When was the fifth configuration of the Fire Star? _(4 Rep)_

*115)* Who is the scion of Hag Graef? _(1 Rep)_


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

111) According to the Bretonnian Code of Chivalry, how many Commandments of CHivalry are there?(3 rep)

If my memory is correct I believe there were 4 commandments


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

112) What ammunition is used to load a Hellcannon of Chaos? (2 Rep)

It fires globbets of daemonic ichor a projectiles, but the cannon is driven by the bones,flesh and soules of its victims, burning in the furnace of the cannon.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *111)
> 
> 115) Who is the scion of Hag Graef? (1 Rep)*


*

Malus Darkblade*


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *113)* Who was Konrad's childhood sweetheart? _(2 Rep)_


Elyssa Kastring


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

the-graven said:


> 111) According to the Bretonnian Code of Chivalry, how many Commandments of CHivalry are there?(3 rep)
> 
> If my memory is correct I believe there were 4 commandments


Nope.


Zodd said:


> 112) What ammunition is used to load a Hellcannon of Chaos? (2 Rep)
> 
> It fires globbets of daemonic ichor a projectiles, but the cannon is driven by the bones,flesh and soules of its victims, burning in the furnace of the cannon.





Freedirtyneedles said:


> Malus Darkblade





Masked Jackal said:


> Elyssa Kastring


Correct.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I hate my memory it keeps failing me, maybe I should look in the Warhammer books before answering:biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Because these haven't been answered yet I'll leave them up with +1 Rep added, I'm sure they'll be suplemented by Child or one of his minions later on 

*111)* According to the Bretonnian Code of Chivalry, how many Commandments of Chivalry are there? _(4 Rep)_
*
114)* When was the fifth configuration of the Fire Star? _(5 Rep)_


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

111) According to the Bretonnian Code of Chivalry, how many Commandments of Chivalry are there? (4 Rep)

-There are 7 Commandments of Chivalry. 

This was a hard one. i knew i had seen it somewhere , long time ago. Finally dug out WD 203.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> *
> 114)* When was the fifth configuration of the Fire Star? _(5 Rep)_


The only reference to the fire stars that i can find is that chupayotl sank on the eve of their alignment.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well the 40k Questionable Corner has become self sustaining with only the barest minimum of guidance by myself but with CotE seemingly MIA for the most part I thought I'd give this thread a little kick in the rump to get it started again.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*116)* What are the vessels used by Plague Priests to brew their foul concoctions? _(3 Rep)*[Answered]*
_
*117)* What is the name of the Kindreds dedicated to maintaining balance within Athel Loren? _(3 Rep)_

*118)* What type of Chaos servants formed the 'Altar Guards' for a Chaos War Altar? _(5 Rep)_

*119)* Name one forest within the boundaries of Bretonnia. _(1 Rep OR 3 Rep for all the Forests)*[Answered]*
_
*120)* What was the name of the renowned Imperial General whose army put an end to the Waaagh! of Azhag the Slaughterer? _(5 Rep)_*[Answered]*


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *119)* Name one forest within the boundaries of Bretonnia. _(1 Rep OR 3 Rep for all the Forests)
> _



Arden
chalons
and Loren


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Freedirtyneedles said:


> Arden
> chalons
> and Loren


Correct- though Athel Loren isn't actually within the boundaries of Bretonnia, some of it is and it creates a natural border for that Nation but not the entirety...


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

> 116) What are the vessels used by Plague Priests to brew their foul concoctions? (3 Rep)


i could be mixing this up a bit, but is it the cauldron of a thousand poxes? i believe thats what the Skaven plague monks use.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

*118)* What type of Chaos servants formed the 'Altar Guards' for a Chaos War Altar? _(4 Rep)_

They are usually formed of chosen chaos warriors and are known as simply handlers, and the shrine is pulled by daemonically possessed chaos steeds


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Tel Asra Nejoar said:


> i could be mixing this up a bit, but is it the cauldron of a thousand poxes? i believe thats what the Skaven plague monks use.


Correct me cheeky fellow.


Barnster said:


> *118)* What type of Chaos servants formed the 'Altar Guards' for a Chaos War Altar? _(4 Rep)_
> 
> They are usually formed of chosen chaos warriors and are known as simply handlers, and the shrine is pulled by daemonically possessed chaos steeds


Incorrect- did you think it would be that easy? :wink:
It's not the War Shrine I'm asking about but the War *Altar*...now there's a chance it's old fluff but the answer I've got before me is GW certified as of 2007


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Darn a case of me not reading the question properly!


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *120)* What was the name of the renowned Imperial General whose army put an end to the Waaagh! of Azhag the Slaughterer? _(4 Rep)_


I believe that would be Grand Master Werner von Kriegstadt.

:victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yilmar said:


> I believe that would be Grand Master Werner von Kriegstadt.
> 
> :victory:


Nope. All unanswered questions have now got +1 Rep added to them


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *120)* What was the name of the renowned Imperial General whose army put an end to the Waaagh! of Azhag the Slaughterer? _(5 Rep)_


I misread the question.
It was Werner von Kriegstadt that killed him though he wasn't the army general.
The one leading the army was none other than the Reiks-Marshall Otto Blucher.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yilmar said:


> I misread the question.
> It was Werner von Kriegstadt that killed him though he wasn't the army general.
> The one leading the army was none other than the Reiks-Marshall Otto Blucher.


Yup that be the answer.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

any news on the last batch of questions?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

117) & 118) haven't been answered- if someone wanted to put up their own questions I can provide the answers for those 2 and leave the thread free for them to have a stab at being Fantasy Quiz Master.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Right my turn! I thought we'd have an Isle of Blood theme set about elves and skaven.

121) skavenblight is rumoured to be which old city? (2 rep)

122) Who is head of clan Mors? (2 rep)

123) What was the original Hell pit abomination made from? (2 rep)

124) Which pheonix king was known as the Conquerer? (2 rep)

125) Who was the Elven Sea lord during the Storm of chaos (2 rep)

126) Who was the first elf slain at the battle of finuval plain? (2 rep)


I'll add more when these are answered, I've started fairly easily to try and reinjurinate the corner, they will get harder..


(woo 600th post!)


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> 121) skavenblight is rumoured to be which old city? (2 rep)


the ancient human city kazvar is my guess


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

As I still want to answer the barons questions...



Baron Spikey said:


> *118)* What type of Chaos servants formed the 'Altar Guards' for a Chaos War Altar? _(5 Rep)_


The troglydites in naggayth? They guarded the alter that was blacker than a dark elfs soul, that archaon quested to?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

cain the betrayer said:


> the ancient human city kazvar is my guess


Fast response..


And correct! (Although you misspelt it slightly, I'm in a giving mood, Kavzar)


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

122) Who is head of clan Mors? (2 rep)

- Warlord Gnawdwell


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Barnster said:


> 126) Who was the first elf slain at the battle of finuval plain? (2 rep)


Arhalien of Yvresse. Urian Poisonblade then killed the Captain of the White Lions before failing to kill Tyrion.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> 124) Which pheonix king was known as the Conquerer? (2 rep)


was that by any change Caledor I whos original name was imrik


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> 125) Who was the Elven Sea lord during the Storm of chaos (2 rep)


I believe that was Lord Aislinn. Not too sure upon the exact spelling, but I`m thinking he was also present during one of the rare Skaven Vs High Elf clashes, also.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Zodd said:


> 122) Warlord Gnawdwell





cain the betrayer said:


> Caledor I





Masked Jackal said:


> Arhalien of Yvresse.





bobss said:


> I believe that was Lord Aislinn.


All correct, I told you they were easy! 

Just the question concerning the abomination to go, I'll post some more later tonight if no one else does, The theme will likely be VCs. If anyone want to request a theme let me know.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i will give it a try then 
127A)What means 'zorn uskull'?(2 rep)

127B) and in what language is it?(2 rep

128)Which kind of man are raven heard black skinned and powerfully build (3 rep)

129)how do the dragons that live in far cathay look?(4 rep)

130)of which materials is the citadel of the blood god made and discripe how its build(rep its tham max i can give)


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

cain the betrayer said:


> 130)of which materials is the citadel of the blood god made and discripe how its build(rep its tham max i can give)


A blood soaked land with mounds of skulls, constantly echoing with khornes bellows, in the middle is a brass citadel, surrounding by rivers of flowwing boiling blood and black fires burning the souls of cowards.

Outside is cracked lands littered with the bones of the fallen, cracked where khorne got angry and broke the land


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

you misse what other materials it is made of and how it is build/looks


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Inside the citadel Khorne sits upon his throne of skulls while his flesh hounds tear apart craven warriors at his feet


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

yes that whats happening inside but not whats it made of or how its build/looks


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> 129)how do the dragons that live in far cathay look?(4 rep)


The closest reference I could find is that they're 'Serpentine', which would imply they're snake-like, perhaps smaller than other dragons. Probably not good enough for an answer, but I'll put it out there.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah its wrong


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow looks like Cains questions has stumped everybody! 

Cains questions obviously still stand but here are some more to get your teeth into (pun intented!) (all worth 2 rep)

131) Prior to becoming a vampire, who did Zacharius the everliving study under?

132) Who single handedly stoped Mannfred Von Carstein at the seige of Altdorf?

133) Who was the first blood Dragon?

134) What was the capital of ancient Strigos, and what destroyed it?

135) Who is rumoured to rule there now?

136) Who invaded Sylvannia during the Storm of Chaos


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Barnster said:


> 136) Who invaded Sylvannia during the Storm of Chaos


Im pretty sure it was Grom the Conquerer


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Barnster said:


> 131) Prior to becoming a vampire, who did Zacharius the everliving study under?


One Dieter Helsnicht.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Barnster said:


> 133) Who was the first blood Dragon?


Abhorash of Lahmia


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

134) What was the capital of ancient Strigos, and what destroyed it?

This was called Mourkain and was destroyed by an Orc Waagh!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Barnster said:


> 133) Who was the first blood Dragon?


I know Abhorash was the founder of the _Bloodline_ but was it Walach Harkon who was the first proper Blood Dragon?


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> I know Abhorash was the founder of the _Bloodline_ but was it Walach Harkon who was the first proper Blood Dragon?


In the original fluff did Abhorash not slay the dragon and feast upon its heart, thus overcoming his thirst, then bidding his warriors to go and hone their skills until they too could overcome their thirst?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah but it was Walach Harkon who challenged the Keep of Blood Dragons (then just mortal Knights) to combat and turned the most promising into Vampires, creating the Blood Dragons as a Vampiric Knightly Order rather than just a Bloodline of wandering warriors.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Muffinman said:


> Im pretty sure it was Grom the Conquerer


Thats so close I want to give you the points, but theres a warboss called Grom and it wasn't him 



Masked Jackal said:


> One Dieter Helsnicht.


Bingo



Putch. said:


> Abhorash of Lahmia


Correct



Stephen_Newman said:


> 134) What was the capital of ancient Strigos, and what destroyed it?
> 
> This was called Mourkain and was destroyed by an Orc Waagh!


Spot on



Baron Spikey said:


> I know Abhorash was the founder of the _Bloodline_ but was it Walach Harkon who was the first proper Blood Dragon?


Aborash founded the bloodline, Harkon was one of Aborash's pupils/get, According to the original fluff they get their name from aborash's clash on the mountain rather than Harkon's reign at the blood keep.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

136) Who invaded Sylvannia during the Storm of Chaos?

Ohhh I know this one. The invader was called Crom the conqueror.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Barnster said:


> 136) Who invaded Sylvannia during the Storm of Chaos



Vardek Crom?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> 136) Who invaded Sylvannia during the Storm of Chaos?
> 
> Ohhh I know this one. The invader was called Crom the conqueror.


Correct 



Putch. said:


> Vardek Crom?


Im giving this to stephen, as he was generally just known as Crom the conquerer, (well until he tried to conquer slyvannia)

theres still 2 questions from this set and 1 from my other set to go. Good luck, more questions in about 6 hrs


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

132) Who single handedly stoped Mannfred Von Carstein at the seige of Altdorf?

- I think it was the Grand Theogonist Kurt III.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Zodd said:


> 132) Who single handedly stoped Mannfred Von Carstein at the seige of Altdorf?
> 
> - I think it was the Grand Theogonist Kurt III.


You would be correct

2 of mine left..


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> 135) Who is rumoured to rule there now?


A slight guess here, but, I think(hope) its Nagash? In his -what- 4th incarnation?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

bobss said:


> A slight guess here, but, I think(hope) its Nagash? In his -what- 4th incarnation?


Nope, try again :grin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Nope, try again :grin:


Mannfred Von Carstein, then? Again, who is rumoured to be serving Nagash :wink:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Nope



:so_happy: :so_happy: :so_happy:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> :so_happy: :so_happy: :so_happy:


Damn you to hell! 

... Zacharius? The Nechrach Vampire who slew his master, who into turn slew his master?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Now your just guessing

:victory:

I'll give you a couple of hints, 1) think about who want mourkain, 2) the guy has only appeared in 1 small piece of fluff and never as a playable special character


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Barnster said:


> What was the original Hell pit abomination made from? (2 rep)
> 
> Who is rumoured to rule Mourkain now?


Right these 2 have now got +1 Rep 

New questions (2 unless specified)

137) Who leads the cursed company?

138) Prior to his corruption which position was held by Engrimm Van Horstmann?

139) What was the name of Aekold Helbrass's horse? (3 rep)

140) Who is the only High Elf to ever launch a successful invasion of Naggaroth?

141) Where do pheonix guard learn the secrets of the past and the future?

142) Which diety is associated with Valnir?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Barnster said:


> 141) Where do pheonix guard learn the secrets of the past and the future?


Is it at the Temple of Asuryan?


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

138) Prior to his corruption which position was held by Engrimm Van Horstmann?
QUOTE said:


> Grand Magister of the order of light


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

-you can only answer 1 question a day, unless the quiz master says otherwise.

Baron


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Barnster said:


> 142) Which diety is associated with Valnir?


Grandfather Nurgle.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Barnster said:


> 137) Who leads the cursed company?


Richter Kreugar the Damned


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Muffinman said:


> Richter Kreugar the Damned


Correct



Masked Jackal said:


> Grandfather Nurgle.


Spot on



Baron Spikey said:


> Is it at the Temple of Asuryan?


Nearly Baron, but simply going to the temple/ shrine is not enough, there is a specific place



Putch. said:


> 138) Prior to his corruption which position was held by Engrimm Van Horstmann?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Grand Magister of the order of light


I'll give you the points for that


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

What was the original Hell pit abomination made from? (2 rep)

The original one (and I believe all others are) was based on a blindwyrm by Throt the Unclean


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> invasion of Naggaroth?
> 
> 141) Where do pheonix guard learn the secrets of the past and the future?


Written up the walls (In fire?) of the Chamber of Days, within the Temple of Asuryan.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> The original one (and I believe all others are) was based on a blindwyrm by Throt the Unclean


Correct



bobss said:


> Written up the walls of the Chamber of Days, within the Temple of Asuryan.


Correct


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Barnster said:


> 135) Who is rumoured to rule there now?



The Ghoul King? or Ushoran (Note not two answers, differant names for the same thing, whichever you prefer their the same guy.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

actually they refer to 2 different people.

Also 1 Question per day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

That is one per day.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

According to the history screen you answered the engrimm question less than 24 hrs ago


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

my mistake then, for me that was actually yesterday like past 12 a.m. my apologies


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

no worries buddy, sorry if I came over abit harsh, Bound to get the odd thing like that on an international site, its hard to keep track with the differences in time zones.

If only the world ran by greenwich mean time, the real time, we know its the real time because we put it there

I will be kind and tell you that one of the answers you gave was the right one, of course I can't tell you which one, because that wouldn't benefit me..

Also to all people I owe rep to its on its way but i need to spread it first, rest assured you will get it


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I know which one it is, but seeing as how I still cant answer  I shall wait


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I wait till tomorrow to answer next question. It might also be easier to package rep in one go than for seperate posts.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Right next question off the answering list is.

140) Who is the only High Elf to ever launch a successful invasion of Naggaroth?

This hero is Eltharion , now known as the grim.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Right next question off the answering list is.
> 
> 140) Who is the only High Elf to ever launch a successful invasion of Naggaroth?
> 
> This hero is Eltharion , now known as the grim.


Correct

(funny as I just aquired an eltharion and stormwing, you can see my inspiration) 

Just to let you all know I probably won't be posting any more questions until friday night due to "real life stuff". I'll have about 12 questions then hopefully they will be a mix of easy and tough ones


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

my questions still stand so i will put them on again with hints

127A)What means 'zorn uskull'?(3 rep)

forgotten and turned they now hold slaves 

127B) and in what language is it?(2 rep



> 128)Which kind of man are raven heard black skinned and powerfully build (4 rep)


lives up north



> 129)how do the dragons that live in far cathay look?(4 rep)


you would say that the people who ride them are even richer then the people who ride other dragons



> 130)of which materials is the citadel of the blood god made and discripe how its build(4 rep its tham max i can give)


as it is seen by one of the highest born elven princes


you will notice i have boosted the rep on some to make it more worth while


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

1)Zorn Uskull is the great skull land, and it is in Khazalid, the language of the dwarfs. 

^Wasnt sure if it counted as two questions, or a two part question


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

it counts as two questions and you fergot to quote
but you can only awnser one of them btw


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

128)Which kind of man are raven heard black skinned and powerfully build (4 rep) 

These men are a tribe of chaos northmen known as the Kurgan.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> 128)Which kind of man are raven heard black skinned and powerfully build (4 rep)
> 
> These men are a tribe of chaos northmen known as the Kurgan.


corect there is some rep coming your way 
and everyone try to make it a qoute in the special qoute space


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> 129)how do the dragons that live in far cathay look?(4 rep)


Wingless with Leonine Heads.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> Quote:
> 129)how do the dragons that live in far cathay look?(4 rep)
> 
> Wingless with Leonine Heads.


nope that has nothing to do with rich


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gold, then. But that is the description given in WHFRP about them.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

corect but no qoute so no rep


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Right I'm going to post some questions, here are the Rules for those of you haven't seen them before:

*Rules:*

*-You can only answer a single question each day*, this is to prevent the same handful of people dominating the ‘quiz’ and allow everyone to have a fair shot.
For example: If I was to submit 3 questions in one post you would have to choose which one to answer rather than being able to answer them all, the same with any other questions I post on that day.

-If you disagree with how I judge the answers given- sucks to be you I’m not forcing you to play, this is just meant to be a bit of fun and hopefully educational. :grin:

-Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not recieve their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly (this rule has been added to the front post). Much appreciated.

--*Addendum*: What constitutes a 'day' differs between Quiz Masters, I define a day as a 24hr period- so if you answer a question then you will not be able to answer another until 24 hours has passed since the questions were originally posted.
e.g Questions posted at 7am February 15th, Serpion5 answers a question at 8am- he can't answer another question till at least 7am February 16th.

Anyone who breaks the above Rules will be Neg Repped, there's no excuse considering I'm posting a Rules reminder!
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*1) *Which of Archaon's lieutenants is a devotee of Slaanesh? _(Answered)_

*2)* What is the name of the colleague of the brigand, Ulli Leitpold? _(Answered)_

*3)* Who is the great serpent-god of the Lizardmen? _(Answered)_
*
4)* What is the title of the Grand Master of the Reiksguard? _(Answered)_

*5)* What is the Dwarf language called? _(Answered)_

*6)* What magical weapon does Imrik wield? _(Answered)_

*7)* Who is the trickster god of the Empire? _(Answered)_

*8)* What is the name of the Chief Warlock of Clan Skyre? _(Answered)_

*9)* Who leads the Fighting Cocks? _(Answered)_

*10)* What is the name of the Pegasus from which all Bretonnian Royal Pegasii are believed to be descended? _(Answered)_

_--I'm not going to put how much Rep each will earn you, you'll just have to find out when you receive it :biggrin:--_

*(All Answered)*


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> 4)[/B] What is the title of the Grand Master of the Reiksguard?


*

Reiksmarshal? I'm pretty sure I've read that somewhere.*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

1 is Styrkar, IIRC.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*ChaosRedCorsairLord *and *Vaz* (of course) have answered correctly!

Rep is crawling stealthily into your profiles.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

3) Who is the great serpent-god of the Lizardmen?

I believe it is Sotek


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

5) What is the Dwarf language called? 

Aaah, I'm gonna say Khazalid but probably wrong.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *10)* What is the name of the Pegasus from which all Bretonnian Royal Pegasii are believed to be descended/
> [/I]


Was it Glorfinial? Bit of a guess there.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

> *8)* What is the name of the Chief Warlock of Clan Skyre?


Ikit Claw is the Chief Warlock of Clan Skyre.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> *2)* What is the name of the colleague of the brigand, Ulli Leitpold?


I believe the answer to this one is Marquand Volker


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*Zodd*, *Gromrir Silverblade*, *HiveMinder*, and *darkreever *have all answered correctly, your rep is in the post.

*Aramoro*- close but not quite right.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

> 10) What is the name of the Pegasus from which all Bretonnian Royal Pegasii are believed to be descended


It's Glorfinial the steed of Agilgar. Did I spell it wrong?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> It's Glorfinial the steed of Agilgar. Did I spell it wrong?


Yes. No correct spelling means no rep.

You know who it is and I know you know who it is but without the correct spelling...

Edit: rechecked and the answer is I'm an idiot- my source has the incorrect spelling, you've were right all along *Aramoro*

I'll get your Rep to you as soon as I'm able to hand Rep out again.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

That's weird because it's spelt Glorfinial in my book, I just checked. I guess it must be spelt differently somewhere else.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

9) Who leads the Fighting Cocks?

I think they are lead by Lumpin Crook.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> 9) Who leads the Fighting Cocks?
> 
> I think they are lead by Lumpin Crook.


They are indeed, I'll make a note of the rep you're owed :victory:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> *7)* Who is the trickster god of the Empire?


Shouldn't we pray and sacrifice to *Ranald*, before each battle (as I recall he is also the God of luck?)"


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

6) What magical weapon does Imrik wield?

Isn't it the Star Lance?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Tha Tall One said:


> Shouldn't we pray an sacrifice to *Ranald*, before each battle (as I recall he is also the God of luck?)"





ThatOtherGuy said:


> 6) What magical weapon does Imrik wield?
> 
> Isn't it the Star Lance?


Both are the correct answers, how wonderful. Rep will be stumbling your way asap.

And that's all the Questions answered.
Hopefully I've encouraged people to take on the role of Quiz Master in both this and the 40k Questionable Corner, see you later.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Star Lance... Oh how original GW... oh how original...


----------



## Angelis Mortis (Mar 7, 2011)

more questions please


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *6)* What magical weapon does Imrik wield? _(Answered)_


In 'Caledor' Imrik wields Lathrain, the wrathbringer... an enchanted sword.

He uses it to cut straight through a boulder to show its power to his son Tythanir.... but in game I think he would have failed his to wound roll against the rock 
A good book all told, though not a scratch on 'The Shadow King'


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bringin' it Back;

New Opening Full Rep to each answer; usual rules apply.

1. What killed Araugnir?
2. What is the name of the Serpent Wind?
3. What has flies over Castle Reikschlosse?
4. What famous symbol is that of Magnus the Pious?
5. What is the name of the Vampire from the silk lands?
6. Who is Morgiana le Fay?
7. Who were the 3 tribes inhabiting what would become Kislev
8. Who finally laid Vlad to rest?
9. What bastions protect the Inner Sea?
10. Where to the monkey warriors live?
11. When did the Battle of Schwarzhafen take place?
12. Louen de Ledarre is one of seven. Who are the other six?
13. Griffe and Groffe are favourites of who?
14. Who is Malekiths bed fellow?
15. What is the Dark Crag more commonly known as?
16. What sunk the “Talon of Agony”?
17. What is the name of Mentheus of Caledor’s steed?
18. What were Urian Poisonblades last words?
19. What desert is to the north of the Pits of Zardok?
20. What symbol was once used by the Bridges of Khaine?
21. What is the missing link between Alith Anar and Nagash?
22. Who commands the Eagle Gate?
23. What famed order is Eldain of Ellyrion a member?
24. Who killed Belannaer?
25. How the fuck do you pronounce Wolfgart’s wifes name?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 8. Who finally laid Vlad to rest?


I think it was the Grand Theogonist Wilhelm III.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Grand Theogonist Wilhelm is the correct answer Zodd. +Rep.

1. What killed Araugnir?
2. What is the name of the Serpent Wind?
3. What has flies over Castle Reikschlosse?
4. What famous symbol is that of Magnus the Pious?
5. What is the name of the Vampire from the silk lands?
6. Who is Morgiana le Fay?
7. Who were the 3 tribes inhabiting what would become Kislev?

9. What bastions protect the Inner Sea?
10. Where to the monkey warriors live?
11. When did the Battle of Schwarzhafen take place?
12. Louen de Ledarre is one of seven. Who are the other six?
13. Griffe and Groffe are favourites of who?
14. Who is Malekiths bed fellow?
15. What is the Dark Crag more commonly known as?
16. What sunk the “Talon of Agony”?
17. What is the name of Mentheus of Caledor’s steed?
18. What were Urian Poisonblades last words?
19. What desert is to the north of the Pits of Zardok?
20. What symbol was once used by the Bridges of Khaine?
21. What is the missing link between Alith Anar and Nagash?
22. Who commands the Eagle Gate?
23. What famed order is Eldain of Ellyrion a member?
24. Who killed Belannaer?
25. How the fuck do you pronounce Wolfgart’s wifes name?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bringing it back round 2./...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Vaz said:


> 14. Who is Malekiths bed fellow?



um Morathi?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Vaz said:


> 16. What sunk the “Talon of Agony”?


I don't know if this is still going but it was a motherfucking tidal wave that was pissed off as hell.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Vaz said:


> 11. When did the Battle of Schwarzhafen take place?


In 2014 when Vlad Von Carstien was first defeated by Jerek Kruger, Grand Master of the Knights of the White Wolf. ( Vlad got him back a year later though - good old Vlad. :biggrin: )


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

12. Louen de Ledarre is one of seven. Who are the other six?

Guy le Galant, Jules de Touph, Gaston de Reclasse, Bertrand Lestrong, Gui du Lambert, Evrard de Mellay


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

6. Who is Morgiana le Fay?

That would be the current fay enchantress.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Vaz said:


> 25. How the fuck do you pronounce Wolfgart’s wifes name?


Carefully? :laugh:


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Vaz said:


> 4. What famous symbol is that of Magnus the Pious?


A griffon.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

1. What killed Araugnir?
2. What is the name of the Serpent Wind?
3. What has flies over Castle Reikschlosse?

5. What is the name of the Vampire from the silk lands?

7. Who were the 3 tribes inhabiting what would become Kislev?

9. What bastions protect the Inner Sea?
10. Where to the monkey warriors live?


13. Griffe and Groffe are favourites of who?

15. What is the Dark Crag more commonly known as?

17. What is the name of Mentheus of Caledor’s steed?
18. What were Urian Poisonblades last words?
19. What desert is to the north of the Pits of Zardok?
20. What symbol was once used by the Bridges of Khaine?
21. What is the missing link between Alith Anar and Nagash?
22. Who commands the Eagle Gate?
23. What famed order is Eldain of Ellyrion a member?
24. Who killed Belannaer?

Grmzag, TOG, Decrepit, Rems, you are all correct with your answers - Rems, I'll Rep you again when I've spread it around a little.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

7. Who were the 3 tribes inhabiting what would become Kislev?

Gospodars, Ungol and Ropsmenn?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Correct! I'll spread it around and get back to you tomorrow to Rep you.

Interestingly - I've found an old Kislev book almost as old as I am, 1992 it was produced - it included several tribes like the Tartars. Obviously this has since changed.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

thats pretty cool, would love to give that a read. I love all the older versions of the warhammer fluff


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Vaz said:


> 15. What is the Dark Crag more commonly known as?


Hag Graef I believe


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 19. What desert is to the north of the Pits of Zardok?


I think that's the Red Desert.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

10. Where to the monkey warriors live?

The Mountains of Heaven (Cathay)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

@ Zodd, TOG, and Ratvan all are correct. As per, I need to spread it around before I can rep you all (twice for Ratvan).

1. What killed Araugnir?
2. What is the name of the Serpent Wind?
3. What has flies over Castle Reikschlosse?

5. What is the name of the Vampire from the silk lands?



9. What bastions protect the Inner Sea?



13. Griffe and Groffe are favourites of who?



17. What is the name of Mentheus of Caledor’s steed?
18. What were Urian Poisonblades last words?

20. What symbol was once used by the Bridges of Khaine?
21. What is the missing link between Alith Anar and Nagash?
22. Who commands the Eagle Gate?
23. What famed order is Eldain of Ellyrion a member?
24. Who killed Belannaer?

Is it time for clues?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

> 3. What has flies over Castle Reikschlosse?


Is it the Griffon Banner of the Emperor?


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Vaz said:


> 13. Griffe and Groffe are favourites of who?
> 
> Is it time for clues?


Griffe and Groffe are the favoured hounds of Bretonnian Knight, Reynard le Chasseur.

And I'm not desperate for clues just yet - wasn't sure you were allowing multiple answers.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I was going for one question per day, and allowing time for my rep pile to build up :grin:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Ratvan said:


> I was going for one question per day, and allowing time for my rep pile to build up :grin:


That sounds like a plan - I'll be doing that now then.:victory:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Vaz said:


> 17. What is the name of Mentheus of Caledor’s steed?


Tis the mighty dragon Nightfang.:security:


Edit - sorry about the double-post.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I go to bring it back, then forget all about it. Typical. As for the Rep Pile. Yeah, nice try. Now you should've stayed Shush. 

So to rep - DD, Zodd, Rems, TOG, Aramoro, Ratvan.

1. What killed Araugnir?
2. What is the name of the Serpent Wind?

5. What is the name of the First Vampire from the silk lands?

9. What bastions protect the Inner Sea?

18. What were Urian Poisonblades last words?

20. What symbol was once used by the Bridges of Khaine?
21. What is the missing link between Alith Anar and Nagash?
22. Who commands the Eagle Gate?
23. What famed order is Eldain of Ellyrion a member?
24. Who killed Belannaer?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I do like these threads, so thanks for keeping this one going Vaz



Vaz said:


> 5. What is the name of the Vampire from the silk lands?


Long shot but Genevieve Sandrine du Pointe du Lac Dieudonné, I know she's from Bretonnia, but she went to the Silk Lands and came back.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bugger, forgot about Genevieve. No she wasn't the one I was thinking of.

I mean the FIRST Vampire in the Silk Lands, sorry!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Vaz said:


> 24. Who killed Belannaer?


I believe this to be a trick question mate. Nobody killed him - he's still alive! ( I hope ):laugh:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

> 21. What is the missing link between Alith Anar and Nagash?


Is this Ashniel?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

DecrepitDragon said:


> I believe this to be a trick question mate. Nobody killed him - he's still alive! ( I hope ):laugh:


Wrong. He's well and truly dead.

@ Aramoro - correct. Ashniel, the First Love of Alith Anar joined with Malekith, and was later captured as one of the Druchii Sorcerors and presented to Nagash.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Wrong. He's well and truly dead.


Bugger. Thought I'd got that one.



Vaz said:


> 1. What killed Araugnir?


A mighty Cannon from the forges of Nuln during the Battle of Three Towers.


----------



## Hawk Master (Dec 16, 2011)

9. What bastions protect the Inner Sea?
The glittering tower, emerald gate and two further gates iirc


----------

